# Help me create realism...



## Justin Robbins (Jul 6, 2018)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post this, let me know if it is and I can take it down.

I'm struggling to create realism with an English Horn melody.

Here is the phrase in question: 

I'm looking for any advice to take it from a 6/10 in the realistic scale, to maybe a 9. Any thoughts are welcome and helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 6, 2018)

i'd start by deleting all of the pitchbend data


----------



## Justin Robbins (Jul 6, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> i'd start by deleting all of the pitchbend data



Awesome, here it is without the Izotope Vinyl. I added it after watching Alex Ball's tutorial. Might've gone a little overboard.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Firstly, don't expect to get it sounding 'real', that's going to be super super tricky with an exposed line like this.
But I'd try to think in terms of phrasing and expression. Swelling into a phrase, fading out of one. Your modulation data should look like a series of waves. But this is also something that is easy to go overboard with. So start with subtleties, evaluate, and then increase from there if needed.
Perhaps you could share which English Horn you are using, so others with the same library can share their tips for working with it. Libraries can be very specific to how they react to things. Note overlaps, transitions, CC data, etc.

But it still sounds pitchy...


----------



## Justin Robbins (Jul 6, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Firstly, don't expect to get it sounding 'real', that's going to be super super tricky with an exposed line like this.
> But I'd try to think in terms of phrasing and expression. Swelling into a phrase, fading out of one. Your modulation data should look like a series of waves. But this is also something that is easy to go overboard with. So start with subtleties, evaluate, and then increase from there if needed.
> Perhaps you could share which English Horn you are using, so others with the same library can share their tips for working with it. Libraries can be very specific to how they react to things. Note overlaps, transitions, CC data, etc.




There’s a video I should rewatch about dynamics in horns. I habe it in there, but definitely could use a refresher.

I’m using SF woodwinds, cor anglais. mostly close mic. with tree and outriggers about halfway up.

Thank you so much! This is truly helpful.


----------



## Justin Robbins (Jul 6, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Firstly, don't expect to get it sounding 'real', that's going to be super super tricky with an exposed line like this.
> But I'd try to think in terms of phrasing and expression. Swelling into a phrase, fading out of one. Your modulation data should look like a series of waves. But this is also something that is easy to go overboard with. So start with subtleties, evaluate, and then increase from there if needed.
> Perhaps you could share which English Horn you are using, so others with the same library can share their tips for working with it. Libraries can be very specific to how they react to things. Note overlaps, transitions, CC data, etc.
> 
> But it still sounds pitchy...



And by the way, I applaud your ears. I have another instance of izotope vinylon the master. Thank you, again.


----------



## Divico (Jul 7, 2018)

Too much binding. Try to phrase more -> CC is your friend. 
Remember to let gaps where players have to breath. 
There is some tuning problem going on.


----------



## Rob (Jul 7, 2018)

my pov...
1) the legato connections seem to be weak, I mean you don't hear much in between notes...
2) with all respect, the phrase itself doesn't help much as it's a bit flat
3) dynamics are almost inexistent
4) there's no articulation, as where the instrument tongues (is that a word?) the note or slurs...
here's a picture of what my (very quick) first take on the initial phrase would be. Notice the cc11 dips just before some of the notes to simulate tongue articulation. And the resulting audio, using the vsl se english horn. Unfortunately, I don't have control on vibrato, which would help greatly. But I think you can hear the line start getting some life.
I think, the more nuances you find in the phrasing the livelier it will be

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ehline-mp3.14334/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Justin Robbins (Jul 7, 2018)

Rob said:


> my pov...
> 1) the legato connections seem to be weak, I mean you don't hear much in between notes...
> 2) with all respect, the phrase itself doesn't help much as it's a bit flat
> 3) dynamics are almost inexistent
> ...



My god, stranger, this is incredibly helpful. I'm so thankful for your time. Hearing your rendition shines quite the spotlight on where the original is lacking. I feel like I'm familiar with the ways in which it is lacking, but couldn't put a finger on where to implement. In large part to my lack of familiarity with woodwinds.

Thank you, so, so much.


----------

